# Romantic Recommendations



## Mullerornis (Mar 1, 2014)

After reading Peachy Keen, I'm still desiring cute SFW LGBT romance comics. Any worthwhile reccomendations?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2014)

I was going to suggest chocolates and blackberries, but that's not the requested sort of romance.


----------

